# Cajun Eggs (Cajun Corner)



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

3 Eggs
1 1/2 teaspoons cooking oil
1/2 Bell pepper
2 Jalapeno peppers chopped
1/2 Cup sliced fresh mushrooms
1/2 cup Rotel tomatoes
1/2 pound boiled crawfish tails
3 Stalks green onions chopped
1/4 cup cheddar cheese
1/4 cup Swiss cheese
3 dashes Tabasco sauce


In a skillet, sauté bell pepper and jalapeno peppers 2 minutes.
Add mushrooms, tomatoes, green onions, and crawfish. Sauté 2 minutes. Crack 3 eggs over the vegetables, leaving them whole. Top with cheese.
Cover skillet and let eggs cook to desired doneness.:vs_cool:


----------

